# 2012 Ferrari 458 Protection detail + Interior



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

*​Professional Car Detailing, and Paintwork correction in Scotland, 07500903249, 
​Cquartz approved detailer​
Remember you can keep up to date with my latest developments on Facebook

After some recent heavy use, the owner of this Ferrari 458 contacted me to book in a comprehensive detail to completely refresh the interior and exterior.

Before - plenty dirt, grime and tar build up.




























This image shows water just sitting on the paintwork not beading or running off at all due to no protection being present, as well as a large amount of dirt build up.










Plenty grime and staining on the alloys.



















Numerous brushes are used to reach every part of the wheels.




























The car was then snow foamed and rinsed, all intricate areas were cleaned using a variety of brushes, the car was then rinsed again and washed using a plush wash mitt, two buckets to reduce the risk of creating more swirl marks, another rinse then all tar spots were removed from the paintwork, and a fallout remover applied to help remove any iron deposits, followed by claying to remove any remaining bonded contaminants, the paintwork was then lightly polished with Zymol HD Cleanse to create a good base for the wax to bond to, after this any exterior trim was treated, the finish on the wheels was sealed with FK1000p and two layers of Vics Concours Red applied.






































































































































































































































































Interior Detail

The interior required a deep clean to remove staining from the carpets and cream seats due to regular use, the carpets were gently shampooed, the seats were steam cleaned to help remove a build up of grease and denim staining, a barrier cream was then applied to help protect the finish on the seats against abrasions, the rest of the interior received a thorough vacuum, and steam to refresh every surface.*

Before




























After



























































































Thanks for reading

Richard

www.rgkdetailing.com[/B]


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow :doublesho


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

What a car! what a finish :thumb:
The thing I like about the before photos is clearly the car is used well  and why the hell not  The size of the brake discs too, they fill the wheels!!!

Finish is terrific, really shows the Ferrari red off beautifully.

Fab job and motor, thanks for sharing:thumb:

Ben


----------



## si_mon (Apr 15, 2011)

Great job, super glossy!!


----------



## johnginger (Jun 6, 2012)

I love these cars !!!! Great work too.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great job buddy, properly refreshed!


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Good job :thumb: is it just me or does it look like elastic bands around the wheels?


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Great results :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice work on a stunning car.


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Nice work! One of my favourite cars, they just look so nice :argie:


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

what a car...lovely red colour


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Nice little job there:thumb:

I've never understood why anyone would spec red carpets!..I guess it could be worse, they could be Alcantara!:wall:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Now looks great:thumb:


----------



## Makalu (May 7, 2013)

One of the best looking Ferrari's imho... cracking job.


----------



## redmen78 (Mar 9, 2011)

Tremendous job !!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Oh yeah, stunning finish!!

I want ths car so bad.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice work Rich looks great now!


----------



## UCD (Oct 27, 2010)

great job!


----------



## clubber01 (May 29, 2013)

My favourite car ATM, in the best colour. Great job mate


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Lovely car and good work.


----------



## the rich (Jul 20, 2011)

Another great job and it must be an absolute pleasure to work on a car like this cheers Rich


----------



## Wingnuts (Sep 3, 2012)

Love these sooo much


----------



## Puresilver (Dec 4, 2011)

Oooooh! Love it!


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Thankyou everyone for the comments 



JamesCotton said:


> Good job :thumb: is it just me or does it look like elastic bands around the wheels?


haha yes see what you mean, there is not a lot to the tyres 



SBM said:


> What a car! what a finish :thumb:
> The thing I like about the before photos is clearly the car is used well  and why the hell not  The size of the brake discs too, they fill the wheels!!!
> 
> Finish is terrific, really shows the Ferrari red off beautifully.
> ...


Cheers Ben, absolutely! this is what the car was made for and is certainly gets well used! :thumb:



the rich said:


> Another great job and it must be an absolute pleasure to work on a car like this cheers Rich


Cheers Rich any car is a pleasure to work on and turnaround, but I do enjoy the odd treat every now and then lol

Richard


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Great work as per usual Richard.

Nice one.


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Looks fantastic


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Nice job


----------



## Pidge (Mar 15, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Jon Allum (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi Richard,

It looks really great. You caught some lovely light as well for the photos.

Out of interest, how long did that all take?

Oh, a nice touch that I like to do... brush the mats with a small upholstery brush to give a uniform finish and remove the vacuum cleaner nozzle trails.

Jon


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Top stuff sir, such a treat to see one dirty in the first place! :thumb:


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Stunning motor and the right man for the job,looks superb.:thumb:


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Jon Allum said:


> Hi Richard,
> 
> It looks really great. You caught some lovely light as well for the photos.
> 
> ...


Cheers Jon, being a protection detail only this took 12 hours starting at 8am. 



neilb62 said:


> Top stuff sir, such a treat to see one dirty in the first place! :thumb:


Absolutely the owner enjoys his cars very much and this one certainly gets used properly 



unique detail said:


> Stunning motor and the right man for the job,looks superb.:thumb:


Thankyou Andy


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Love the glossy reds and that is one of the best!!


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2007)

love these. great work.


----------

